# Antiga Estação Ferroviária de Mogadouro: 30/04/2016



## Snifa (7 Mai 2016 às 13:33)

Boas,

Algumas fotos que fiz no passado dia 30/04/2016 em Mogadouro na antiga estação de comboio.

Esta era uma das estações da chamada "Linha Estreita" que fazia a ligação desde a estação do Pocinho a Duas Igrejas ( Miranda do Douro)

É uma pena que deixem estes locais cheios de histórias chegarem a este ponto de degradação:

Exterior:



























Interior:


























Exterior:





















Campos verdes e floridos em volta da Estação:


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2016 às 23:07)

Bem bonita! É uma pena que esteja neste estado!


----------

